# My new site , need reviews =)



## LOLHippo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello, i just finished most of my new site. Can i get few honest reviews and would be great if someone can test out the features. 

T-Shirt Printing Dubai , UAE | TshirtFly.com


----------



## edward1210 (Nov 7, 2009)

LOLHippo said:


> Hello, i just finished most of my new site. Can i get few honest reviews and would be great if someone can test out the features.
> 
> T-Shirt Printing Dubai , UAE | TshirtFly.com


very nice!!


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Nice site. Your design same Custom T-Shirts and T-Shirt Printing | Spreadshirt


----------



## ASG83 (Dec 21, 2014)

very nice. Though looks a tad similar to Spreadshirt


----------



## LOLHippo (Nov 9, 2013)

thanks guys , its not very similiar but some ideas were taken from there. =)


----------



## talvi4u (Dec 21, 2013)

nice design 
good idea
do you use models or you partnered with some websites who provide you photos ?

i am also trying to make website but unable to take good photos of my tees 
i am paying 29 dollars to shopify every month for nothing


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

I like it. The only thing I noticed is that in the info graph, or call out, on the main page you have "make money" before "start selling." Can't make money before you sell anything! Love the graphics and site though.

Update: after thinking about is the "start selling" is your call out to do the previous 3, so it makes sense. I need some coffee this AM!


----------



## BadReligion (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey thats really nice work.
Which online shirt designer extension for Opencart did you use?


----------



## punkskater01 (Dec 30, 2014)

Very nice site...  

I hav knowledge to create websites im using adobe Dreamweaver.. but im juz now started.... i wish i get there when im finish something i need to do.. and my last work would be my site..


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

What platform are you using for this design?


----------



## LOLHippo (Nov 9, 2013)

its custom , built from scratch


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

very nice indeed.. it does remind me of spreadshirt but not completely. it's a very professional looking site. i didn't find any typos which is a big no-no, but of course I didn't read every single word on it either (sorry lol)


----------



## LOLHippo (Nov 9, 2013)

any more reviews ?


----------



## LOLHippo (Nov 9, 2013)

any more reviews?


----------



## pinprinter (Jun 21, 2013)

Not responsive? It really looks like spreadshirt. It would be nice if you use different photos of models.


----------



## hugsandguns (Apr 18, 2011)

looks good. easy to navigate.


----------



## nicefile (Nov 3, 2014)

Your site using flash with design tool. I think it not good with IOS.


----------



## awesomehoodie (Jul 9, 2015)

nice theme


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

the home page is a little crowded and busy looking. not a fan of those red & blue 2 tone navigation buttons... a little hard on the eyes.

I'd make the top banner smaller so there's room for all of the categories below to fit on one page without scrolling.

the "hip-hop" topic is a total waste as there are "no products found" dead links are a turnoff

thug life under geeks? that makes no sense and would work better under hip-hop

beards as a hobby? uh... if you say so

the pixel character under "nurse" doesn't exactly make sense. I don't think most people would associate that with nursing, just gaming. it shows up under couples too where it doesn't make any more sense. it shows up in a bunch of other categories including engineer and islam. that would be the LAST place I'd expect to see a gaming character as islam, as I understand it, would consider gaming to be decadent. just keep those pixel characters in gaming.

if there's any real problems with the site, it's the organization. the "let's have a party" teeshirt, for example, doesn't have anything to do with birthdays unless the birthday parties you attend are keggers. it would fit better in a college category.

2 shirts for age 6, 2 for age 7, it sucks to be 8-19, 21-25, 27-39, or over 40 at your site

your categories seem kind of random too, but hey, at least you unite Christmas with islam. never thought I'd see that anywhere.


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

nicefile said:


> Your site using flash with design tool. I think it not good with IOS.


 flash is a total dead end! firefox and a couple other browsers are stopping support of flash. there are too many hacker exploits and flash's days are numbered.


----------



## awesomehoodie (Jul 9, 2015)

You have optimized web interface for mobile devices yet


----------



## Electrk Bill (Jul 16, 2015)

I liked it, except the design tool doesn't work with the iPad.


----------



## barraganlimited (Jul 8, 2013)

how much would you charge to do my website


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks nice. What you did with the shirt color control is very similar to what I did for mine. 

As others have mentioned, Flash may be a problem. It's a no go on Apple mobile, and I've long since purged it from my XP web surfing computer as it causes major problems every time it updates itself (which seems to be about every 5 days). I still have it on my Win 7 system, but grudgingly, and not for much longer. HTML5, perhaps?

Related to that, it seems most people use their phones these days to do stuff online. This is something I very much _wanted_ to deny, but saw the proof of it on my own site ... which led to a _complete_ ground-up rewrite with a mobile-oriented interface (onto which I tacked an extra panel that appears for PCs only). <-- That is opposite of the approach I typically see, but makes sense if you really think about it, as it is smarter to design for the more limited device, than try to stuff a PC design into a phone.

Congrats on the from-scratch coding. That is my approach, as well. It opens the door to doing things differently than the typical template-driven platform, and typically will be much smaller and more responsive.


----------



## LOLHippo (Nov 9, 2013)

I have made it responsive. any reviews now


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

I like it, has a nice professional look and layout. The only thing I would recommend is SEO a great website is nothing if it falls on page 300 of a Google search.


----------



## airbrushtshirts6 (Jun 28, 2015)

Good navigation...


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

Looks pretty good. I would just like to see more available clipart. When I tried using it, I could only choose from a variety of arrows.


----------



## teehugger (Jul 6, 2015)

> The only thing I would recommend is SEO a great website is nothing if it falls on page 300 of a Google search.


for anyone interested, these are 7 awesome books on e-commerce and SEO that all add tips the others don't and that stomp typical mediocre to lousy books.

*5/5 Search Engine Optimization for Dummies* – Peter Kent
Don’t let the title fool you, this is a serious text full of essential information by a knowledgeable author who gets right to the point without a bunch of useless fluff like so many authors, though he does throw a joke in here and there. Most of the info isn’t too technical and is easy to read. I took pages of notes on what was covered (my definition of what makes ANY business book important) and in the end, felt as though I knew more than even some alleged SEO experts and web designers. Consider it essential reading whether you’re building your site yourself, or telling your programmer what tags and keywords etc. you want on every page.

*5/5 Entrepreneur Magazine’s Ultimate guide to Link Building* – Eric Ward & Garret French
Is a perfect companion to SEO for Dummies as it covers different territory, but does add a couple SEO tips of its own to the mix. Sometimes it gets a little technical, and tends to be aimed at larger companies, but it’s still a goldmine of crucial info for any e-commerce site owner. UNLIKE crappy books like Guerilla PR Wired, and Epic Content Marketing, this one actually thrown in some inspiration on how to come up with interesting content. The author doesn’t just stick to the subject of link building, but provides tons of great info and ideas.

*5/5 e-Commerce: Get It Right!* – Ian Daniel
Offers a lot of great info on what it takes to create a successful e-commerce site along with some basic SEO tips. About the only thing I DIDN’T like about the book was the author totally dismissing the idea of owners creating their own websites and insists on hiring expensive programmers. To make up for it though, he makes himself available with a direct e-mail link so that you can ask questions directly. Perhaps this is the FIRST book one should read when thinking about starting a website selling anything.

*5/5 Get Rich Click!* The Ultimate Guide to Making Money on the Internet - Marc Ofstofsky
It might sound like the title of a book in some sleazy “get rich quick scheme” infomercial, but this book is full of practical tips on how to improve your website along with some nice original SEO tips not covered in other books. It even offers ideas on alternative business models so some readers can make money in affiliate programs, for example, using nothing but the info in this book. On it’s own, it had more useful info than 3-4 other crappy e-Commerce books combined. It’s an excellent supplement to the 3 previous books.

*5/5 Traction: A Startup Guide to Getting Customers* – Gabriel Weinberg & Justin Mares the books starts off really slow in the first few chapters & covers commonly discussed marketing channels, but really takes off when it starts comparing them. For example, it does an excellent job of comparing various social media banner ads and goes beyond the standard FaceBook/Twitter/LinkedIn discussion every other book covers and talks about the value of emerging channels. It’s a great shopper’s guide for what marketing options are available with tons of great UNIQUE suggestions and even offers inspiration. It TOTALLY destroys Epic Content Marketing and Guerilla PR Wired and a few other books combined.

Another example of a REALLY juicy piece of info involves magazine ads. One of the better books I read, Small Buisness Bible I think, mentioned that it's possible to get deals on unused remnant ad space. Until now, wherever I read it was the only place that mentioned this nice tip, but I got nowhere with it when talking to the magazine I was planning to target my first ad in. Traction, however, passes this info along too with another juicy CRITICAL nugget that there are ad agencies out there that specialize in finding remnant space!

*5/5 Ultimate Guide to Optimizing Your Website* – Jon Rognerud covers much of the same territory as other e-commerce books (eg. SEO, keywords, link building and social media), but does so with a very unique perspective adding TONS of new and up to date tips and tricks others miss. It’s loaded with great resources too, and like E-commerce: Get It Right!, the author provides personal contact info and openly encourages readers to contact him many times on virtually every topic throughout the book! Sometimes it gets a little technical or scatters bits of related info between chapters eg. 3 different lists of directories to submit your website to, but overall, it’s an amazing resource as either a really deep primer on building a successful site, or as a supplement to a stack of the best books on e-commerce and SEO. It is simply a GOLD MINE of info… even too much to remember or even take notes on eg. What to look for in a webhost.

*4/5 Inbound Marketing and SEO: Insight from the MOZ Blog* - Rand Fishkin & Thomas Hogerhaven sometimes gets technical and sometimes doesn’t explain content adequately, eg. Using schema.org “markup vocabulary” to enhance your SEO, though it’s the ONLY book I’ve read that ever even mentions this new innovation. It also very often lists links to outside sources for more info making it less useful without net access, but it covers a lot of original content not in other books provided by dozens of experts at MOZ Blog. It’s an excellent supplement to the other books listed.


----------

